# Machinery's Handbook full version vs pocket companion



## MikeR (Apr 1, 2009)

I have been thinking of getting Machinery's Handbook for the MD section. Should I get the full blown version or the 320 page Pocket Companion? The smaller version would be easier to use but I am not sure if it has sufficient information. I'll appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## bph (Apr 2, 2009)

MikeR said:


> I have been thinking of getting Machinery's Handbook for the MD section. Should I get the full blown version or the 320 page Pocket Companion? The smaller version would be easier to use but I am not sure if it has sufficient information. I'll appreciate your thoughts.


Mike,

The pocket companion is not a compact substitute for the machinery's Handbook. It is a guide and helper book for the main book. It is full of practice problems to help you get familiar with the machinery's handbook; it does not have any data, just problems and suggestions how to use the main handbook.

BH


----------



## bridgewoman7 (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree - get the regular manual if you plan on using it after the exam. I'm a CivE building movable bridges and it has almost all of the info I've ever needed - plus the darn print in the companion book is so hard to read!


----------

